# Why can't the blue house and the shrine get along????



## Fen357 (Jul 4, 2013)

I really don't understand the beef between the blue house and the shrine. Aren't we suppose to be bout brotherly love or its just for tittle and money? Lets just keep it real. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## mastermasonearl (Jul 4, 2013)

In Kentucky the shrine and the blue lodge get along just fine.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 5, 2013)

Fen357 said:


> I really don't understand the beef between the blue house and the shrine. Aren't we suppose to be bout brotherly love or its just for tittle and money? Lets just keep it real.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



There are several discussions about this subject here at Masons of Texas:

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/member.php?453-cemab4y

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/member.php?2507-News-Bot

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?18877-Shrine-in-Arkansas-drops-MM-requirement&highlight=arkansas+shrine

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?17061-Message-for-Arkansas-Shriners&highlight=arkansas+shrine

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showthread.php?16782-Grand-Lodge-of-Arkansas-dictates-upon-Shrinedom&highlight=arkansas+shrine



Here is just a few... Try the "search feature" in the upper right corner of this sire, and you will find a few more topics about Shriners, Arkansas, and a couple other states.


----------



## widows son (Jul 5, 2013)

Brother Stewart, is this search feature available on the iPhone mobile app?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 5, 2013)

widows son said:


> Brother Stewart, is this search feature available on the iPhone mobile app?



Yes it is available on the iPhone application that I use anyhow. Located at the bottom-center of the screen.


----------



## PHA_Thompson_F&AM (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Why can't the blue house and the shrine get al*

Well can I put my two cents in. Me personal I have meet a lot of shiners that have forgotten about the blues house. I have a lot of member of my lodge that can't make blue house meeting but be at every red house. Now I'm just gone give one example I meet a bro at an function it was a function for Masonic so we just have normal conversation he ask me where I hail from   I replied she said ok I don't know where that at I saw that he was a shiner I ask what temple he belongs to he replied I told we'll you know exactly where my lodge at then by me being SW at my lodge I know that his temple pay rent to my lodge they meet there. Now he have on a shiner tshirt shiner cap and told me I was nothing because I'm not a shiner but u never even been to your temple


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## PHA_Thompson_F&AM (Aug 22, 2013)

*Re: Why can't the blue house and the shrine get al*

I'm the she should have been he just a typo


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Dis1Recording (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Why can't the blue house and the shrine get al*

My Sponsor is a Shriner. And so is a close friend of mine. My sponsors meetings are the same day and time as our Blue Lodge  meetings. So it's difficult to attend both.. Just always remember your Mother Lodge. No matter what Degree you reach..


----------

